# Printed off Ryanair boarding pass with wrong D.O.B.



## gebbel

Checked my sister and her 6 month old baby in online today and printed off ticket.

Infant date of birth is 19/11/2010............I put in 18/11/2011 by mistake.

Taking some serious grief over it!

Flight is tomorrow morning.

Any chance they will let this go at check-in? If not, options?

Thanks.

btw it's Ryanair....sounds more ominous now.


----------



## Guest105

You could try calling their helpline and they might amend it for free, (I have heard it happen in the past), otherwise your sister is looking at a €40 fee checking in at the airport tomorrow.  Their helpline numbers are on  their website.


----------



## dahamsta

Is it possible to amend the DOB online? If so, despite Ryanair's shortcomings, I'm pretty sure the system lets your reprint a boarding card.


----------



## gebbel

Reprint yes but doesn't allow you to change details.

Edit: you can change names but thats all.


----------



## Guest105

No, It says once you check in you cannot amend the details afterwards. It's awful because it's so easy to make a mistake. I always double check everything before  I CLICK the button.


----------



## gebbel

I quadruple checked......the wrong DOB though!

Some godfather I am!


----------



## Guest105

gebbel said:


> Reprint yes but doesn't allow you to change details.
> 
> Edit: you can change names but thats all.


 
Are you sure? I think if you make a mistake with a first name they amend it for free but they do charge to amend a surname. what time is your sister's flight in the morning? the helplines are now closed but reopen at 9am


----------



## gebbel

cashier said:


> Are you sure? I think if you make a mistake with a first name they amend it for free but they do charge to amend a surname. what time is your sister's flight in the morning? the helplines are now closed but reopen at 9am



Names and surnames you can change for free. Not DOB or not passport/ID info


----------



## Guest105

ok, its been a few years now since I made a mistake with a first name and I remember ringing them about it and they said it was fine but now that I recall it, it was in the days before online check-in.

Strange though they let you change name details but not DOB/Passport ID, no logic there really.

You will have to be the perfect godfather and offer to pay for the ryanair charge


----------



## Petal

Chances are, they won't notice!


----------



## T McGibney

Petal said:


> Chances are, they won't notice!



+1



gebbel said:


> Any chance they will let this go at check-in? If not, options?


Check in online?


----------



## IsleOfMan

They won't even notice. They are too busy chasing turnarounds.


----------



## gebbel

OK so it was an easy fix in the end.

Rang Ryanair on their 0818 number. The girl amended the info over the phone.

Reprinted ticket with correct info....no extra charge.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## Guest105

gebbel said:


> OK so it was an easy fix in the end.
> 
> Rang Ryanair on their 0818 number. The girl amended the info over the phone.
> 
> Reprinted ticket with correct info.
> 
> Thanks for replies.


 

Great news Gebbel and thanks for the update, it will help others if they make the same mistake.


----------



## athens2004

when you get to Airport go to ryanair desk. One time we put in wrong citizenship on boarding pass and they just stamped it.


----------



## RonanC

Another positive story about Ryanair's customer service !!! 

I had a major mess up one day and the Ryanair helpline fixed it within seconds and free of charge too, and another when I left the tickets in the car in a long term carpark and again no problems, only great help from Ryanair staff at check in and on plane as I was then very very late.


----------



## jonocon

Happened to me, I said nothing and it wasnt noticed


----------



## Guest105

jonocon said:


> Happened to me, I said nothing and it wasnt noticed


 
Sometimes silence is the best policy...


----------



## elcato

I. too, have often made mistakes regarding passport expiry date or DOB and no-one noticed when boarding either side of journey. The important thing is the name matches the boarding pass and the passport looks to be non-forged.


----------

